# Would I get away with an indoor aeriel?.



## priscilla

I have sky subscription at the moment but would like to cancel that service after Christmas. I have bought a saorview ready tv for my son for Christmas and set it up earlier to check all was in order before Christmas day, I was able to pick up four Irish channels on the new set but reception wasn't great.
I am wondering if I cancel my subscription will I be able to recieve the freesat channels on my main tv for free?.
Will I need a digital aeriel to recieve the Irish channels?.
As I am able to recieve the Irish channels on the new tv admittedly poor quality, do you think an indoor aeriel would sufice or would I need an outdoor one?. I have checked the saorview cover map and it looks like my area is covered.

Thanks.


----------



## Slim

Hi Priscilla, if you have a satellite dish, you can get a load of Freeview satellite stations after you cancel Sky, but not RTE, so you need an aerial to get that.


----------



## priscilla

Thanks Slim, are the aeriels in Currys ok or are there any you would recommend?. Are they difficult to fit?.


----------



## tiger

I'm experimenting with saorview at the moment also.
Indoor/outdoor aerial will depend on your location, aerial and box/tv.  Unfortunately no way to know if an indoor aerial will work until you try (& some will give different results).

You can also get "saorview combo receivers" which give the irish (saorview) and uk (freesat) channels in one, with one remote control.  You still need the serial and satellite connection.  These are not official saorview approved from what I can tell, and may not work with some of the services (e.g. teletext, program guide).
lots of info on boards.ie
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## wishbone

I use both a freesat box and an old sky box (two tvs) with my satellite dish.  In each room I have a small indoor aerial for Irish Digital channels.  Both TVs are saorview compatible.  Works perfectly but I am not too far from the transmitter.  According to this http://www.saorview.ie/make-the-switch/coverage-checker/coverage-map/ I am about 4km as the crow flies.  This is the aerial  - I got it from Argos, but it seems they only have the amplified one now.


----------



## ashambles

> I was able to pick up four Irish channels on the new set but reception wasn't great.


Are you sure they were the saorview channels? RTE 2 will have an "RTE 2 HD" logo if you’re looking at saorview. Also you should have around seven TV channels, the extras are 3e, rte 1 +1, and RTE news.

  On saorview TVs you can get tune into the old analog system and the new digital system, you may have been looking at the analog channels, the digital ones might be either not tuned in yet, or tuned in but not at numbers 1-4.

  When you’ve poor digital reception you either get no picture at all or a very jittery/pixelated picture, if you’re getting standard old fashioned bad reception – fuzzy picture, double images etc. then you’re looking at analog.


----------



## priscilla

Must have been the analogue channels I was picking up, how do I get the saorview ones?, I set the tv on auto tune.


----------



## Leo

priscilla said:


> Must have been the analogue channels I was picking up, how do I get the saorview ones?, I set the tv on auto tune.


 
Does your TV have a digital tuner, and is it MPEG4 compatible? If you don't know, post the make & model number.
Leo


----------



## bullworth

I heard about people having a discreet but larger aerial in their attic instead of on the chimney outside etc. Has anyone done this and gotten a good signal ?


----------



## Leo

bullworth said:


> I heard about people having a discreet but larger aerial in their attic instead of on the chimney outside etc. Has anyone done this and gotten a good signal ?


 
I did that for my parents a few years back. It gets a reliable Saorview signal.
Leo


----------



## amh

I've don it myself and it works perfectly well. I put up a good aerial as recommended by the shop and I have to say the picture/reception is excellent.


----------

